# Okay, You Texas Outbackers...



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

I just returned from a nice weekend of camping down at Canyon Lake at Jellystone Hill Country RV Park. We didn't get to experience a lot of what the park had to offer (we were actually down there for a family reunion on the other side of the lake), but we found the park to be very nice, VERY kid friendly, and thought the section that we camped in would be perfect for a Texas Outbacker Rally. The park is on FM 306 about a mile from the bridge over the Guadalupe River. It's 15-20 minutes from a variety of county parks on Canyon Lake, and it's also about 15 minutes from Gruene (for you shoppers out there).

I'd love to get feedback from the group on using this park as a "new" venue for a rally. Their website is here.

Now the other question is around timing and knowing that I'm sure we'll have our usual fall rally in Fredericksburg in the October-November timeframe. I just wanted to get a discussion going to see what everyone thought.

Let the ideas flow!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I looked at this place when it was still Maricopa Ranch. Thought it was OK then, just hadn't booked it yet.

I'm all for making this a rally stop even for this fall. Not real pleased with KOA anymore since it is now a lot for used trailers, too. Was looking for an alternate place to rally.

It's OK with me if you want to take the lead on this and get the ball rolling for the rally.







Just let us know when you can book it.

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Might be ok after the tubing season, but during the hot weather it'll be packed with tubers having a good time.... all night long...

Regards, Glenn


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> Might be ok after the tubing season, but during the hot weather it'll be packed with tubers having a good time.... all night long...
> 
> Regards, Glenn


We just camped there for the July 4th weekend. You would think it would be crazy, but the place was quite calm (since it's almost all families there). As I understand it, they are pretty strict about the late night noise levels. I think the loud/crazy ones were at other parks.

This is just one more reason we liked the park!









Here is the campsite we had...quite nice.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We have football and marching band competitions but get a date booked and we will try to make it.

KB


----------



## crawgator (Sep 16, 2007)

That sounds pretty nice. Are you looking at the Fall one being there?


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

We might be interested as well depending on the dates. Would be our first Outbackers rally!


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

So, let's try some dates...we can do October or November (though the park gets pretty booked up by November with winter Texans)...check your schedules and let me know if there are a couple of weekends that work for you.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

The only October date that would work for us would be the 16th and we can only do Sat and Sunday. Football game on Friday the 15th. In November we can do the 12th-14th.

We went to the Jellystone park in Burleson near Fort Worth. Great time had by all.

KB


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Right now OCT and NOV are pretty open .. lets just have someone pick a date and lets shoot for it... i would think that OCT is better then NOV simply for the weather...

Sam


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

For what it's worth, I vote for Labor Day Weekend. Still warm and get an extra day without having to take a vacation day.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

mswalt said:


> For what it's worth, I vote for Labor Day Weekend. Still warm and get an extra day without having to take a vacation day.


I am all for that weekend. An extra day for travel is a great idea.

KB


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Labor Day weekend would give everyone on additional travel day. Judy and I will work our schedules to whatever the majority decides. This could be the Summer Rally and Fall Rally combo. If we do Labor Day weekend, we need to get things rolling for the sites to be together. 
Robert


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

I finally got in touch with the manager there. Labor Day is out (they are sold out). The best weekends look like either October 1-3 or October 15-17. They have a "rally area" but we surveyed it and it didn't look very good (all gravel, no trees, no cable tv). The loop we stayed on is MUCH nicer but has all back-in sites (Mark will have to figure out how to back that rig in). The loop that these sites are on is heavily treed (lots of shade) and has close proximity to the bathrooms/showers. The rate is $43/night. She can hold 10 spots for us for either of those weekends.

Let me know what you think and I'll get the hold set on the sites if we can agree on a date.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm all for something in OCT but agree that maybe we should maybe also look around for something for Labor Day also ... we will have to dothis pretty quick since things fill up pretty fast being the last real weekend of summer...


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> Labor Day weekend would give everyone on additional travel day. Judy and I will work our schedules to whatever the majority decides. This could be the Summer Rally and Fall Rally combo. If we do Labor Day weekend, we need to get things rolling for the sites to be together.
> Robert


Well, I spoke too fast, Judy said that October would be better for her, with the school year starting just before Labor Day.

Rob


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Here is the latest...

Mark and I have been exchanging messages. He checked into the Fredericksburg KOA and they have availability for Labor Day weekend if that is our choice. Also, another option is Parkview Riverside RV Park in Concan (on the Frio River, right across from Garner State Park)...they had space, as well for Labor Day.

Let the voting begin...we need to decide rather quickly, so let me know ASAP which one looks best and we'll go from there.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Let the voting begin...we need to decide rather quickly, so let me know ASAP which one looks best and we'll go from there.


OK,I'll go first. First, my vote is for Parkview in Concan for Labor Day weekend. Second is Fredericksburg KOA for Labor Day Weekend. Third is either at a later date.

Mark


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

I am afraid we would not be able to make a Labor Day weekend event


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Uh, anyone else gonna give input? Time's awasting. We need to get this rolling if we're going to go anywhere.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Either place works for me ... I personally like Fredericksburg first and then the other place second ... but the KOA in frederciksburg is starting to look like a used trailer lot i heard ... but its laid out well for Rallies and has plenty of overhead coverage from heat and things for the women to do in town ...

So in other words .. i will just follow whereever you guys go... As long as there are PULL THRUS -- i am getting tired of trying to back nearly forty feet of love in spots desinged back int he 1950's for 20 foot trailers...


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We have a football game Friday night so we cannot leave until Sat morning. That makes a long drive to the Frio River for us coming out of Dallas. Mark have you ever camped at the KOA in Abilene? We have tentively setup camping at Abilene State Park that weekend with the Ikelers. We really would like to meet up with everyone and show off our new Outbacks.

Ken


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Let's go ahead and book the KOA and get this party rollin'!

Tish can't get off on Friday, so we'll be a Saturday nooner, too. (Sounds kind of dirty...LOL.) But I like it.

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

kbrazielTx said:


> Mark have you ever camped at the KOA in Abilene? We have tentively setup camping at Abilene State Park that weekend with the Ikelers. We really would like to meet up with everyone and show off our new Outbacks.
> 
> Ken


Yes, camped at the KOA several times. Once they got it cleaned up, it's pretty nice. But if you're driving three hours to Abilene, drive that far to Fredericksburg and show off your trailers to more people!

Mark


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Mark have you ever camped at the KOA in Abilene? We have tentively setup camping at Abilene State Park that weekend with the Ikelers. We really would like to meet up with everyone and show off our new Outbacks.
> 
> Ken


Yes, camped at the KOA several times. Once they got it cleaned up, it's pretty nice. But if you're driving three hours to Abilene, drive that far to Fredericksburg and show off your trailers to more people!

Mark
[/quote]

The Ikelers have a family thing that weekend in Abilene. Fredericksburg is a better option for us so if that is where the rally is we will try to make it.

Thanks,
KB


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I drove past the KOA in Fredericksburg yesterday. They are selling both new and used units up front along the road, but the campsites themselves toward the back where we camped before aren't affected.

Although I'm Outbackless and trailerless at the moment, I'd probably try to drive out to F-burg to enjoy the festivities with y'all and if you decide on Concan, I'd try to find a cabin to rent.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Okay...I called the Fredericksburg KOA. Lisa (the person who sets up the rallies) is not there today, but will be calling me tomorrow. I am going to see if we can reserve 10 spots. I'll post an update when she calls me back tomorrow.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

O.K. It sounds like Fredericksburg is the place to be. LET'S RALLY ! ! !

Robert


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

proffsionl said:


> Okay...I called the Fredericksburg KOA. Lisa (the person who sets up the rallies) is not there today, but will be calling me tomorrow. I am going to see if we can reserve 10 spots. I'll post an update when she calls me back tomorrow.


Status? Are we going to rally????









Mark


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Update:

I have made multiple attempts over the last few days to reach Lisa at the Fredericksburg KOA with no success (I have left messages for her to call me back, as well). She is apparently the only one there that can book a rally (Sherry in the office won't do it). Sherry could not tell me if/when Lisa would be back in the office, only that she would have Lisa call me when she got back in. I have left with Sherry our request for Labor Day weekend and that we would like to have 10 spaces reserved (and that we would like to be in the back section where we usually rally).

It's a bit frustrating, to say the least.

I'll keep trying...


----------



## crawgator (Sep 16, 2007)

Sorry I am so late getting back on here. We are busy with the summer vacay. We already have plans to go to Lake Sommerville with a group for Labor Day. I will keep checking in to see what comes of the plans. I am not sure we could make Oct either, I don't think Gary has any more time off.


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Update:

I spoke with Lisa at Fredericksburg KOA (finally). It looks like Labor Day would be challenging due to the fact that she cannot guarantee that we would be camping together nor can she extend any special rates (no discounts).

After talking with Mark, I have decided to make a decision on this (also appreciating all of the challenges that affect us during the school year). So, here goes:

*The "official" Fall Texas Outbacker Rally* will be held on the weekend of October 16th. We have (basically) rows H,I, and J held for October 14-17 (Thursday through Sunday). *Click here for a site map* (an old one I scanned).

I have NOT reserved the clubhouse. Let me know if you think we will need it (I'm thinking we'll just pool our picnic tables and let Ghosty try to set flame to them again).

_By the way, this is also the weekend of Fredericksburg Trade Days._









Please call Lisa at 830-997-4796 to make your reservation.

If you are bringing a trailer to the rally for the first time (Ken), you're buying the beer!!! (just kidding)

Get those reservations in!!!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I'll be in Calorornia over that weekend, so I'll miss the rally. Oh well, since i don't have an rv any more, I'd just be sitting around lusting after everyone else's rv anyway.

Next time, Regards, Glenn


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

Unfortunately we already have another trip planned for that weekend. Hopefully we can catch the Spring Rally.

Enjoy,
Keith


----------



## texastraveler (Jun 7, 2010)

Ok, newbies here planning to check out the rally, will call and make reservations.. look forward to meeting everyone.. and since this is our first time to rally with our trailer I guess we have to help Ken with the beer


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

O.K. "Let's Rally", Same place, new date.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

texastraveler said:


> Ok, newbies here planning to check out the rally, will call and make reservations.. look forward to meeting everyone.. and since this is our first time to rally with our trailer I guess we have to help Ken with the beer


Don't just check it out. Get your reservations in!

Mine are in as of today.....Arrive Thursday afternoon, the 14th, Depart Monday, the 18th. Long weekend!!!!!!!! Look out stores, here she comes!

See y'all there.

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)




----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We are trying to get it worked out where we can come. Cannot make it until Saturday early and need to head back Sunday.

Will stay in touch.

KB


----------



## crawgator (Sep 16, 2007)

We will not be able to make it this time. Hopefully in the Spring we will have better luck.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, guys, time's a-wastin'. Get your reservations in.

Mark


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

We need to get this added to the "Rally Page" on the Outbackers site!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Texas Friends said:


> We need to get this added to the "Rally Page" on the Outbackers site!


Done!

Thanks, Andy.

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I will discuss this with DW tonight. We have a bunch going on this year and have had a hard time finding time to get away on trips. We did just take the Outback up to Colorado for a week of hiking, camping and fishing and believe me, that was fantastic. Not sure if we will be able to make it or not with what all we have upcoming. It might be funny though to see our little Outback dwarfed by all of the gigantic 5'ers you guys have got now!

-CC


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Thought my reservation was there...but it wasn't...but it is now...Site I-5. Be there Friday the 15th. 
P.S. There is only three of us signed up so far.


----------



## texastraveler (Jun 7, 2010)

OK we are booked, will be checking in on Friday the 15th, and checking out on Sunday the 17th. we will be in the L2 spot. See ya'll there.


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Just an FYI for the group. Since the weekend we are camping is a Trade Days weekend, they can only hold the spots for us until mid September.

Get those reservations in!!!


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello Everyone...It is time to make your reservations! As I understand they will release our extra sites the middle of September. 
So for we have:
proffsionl
mswalt
Rob & Judy Outbackers
texastraveler

TIME IS A WASTING ! ! !


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> Hello Everyone...It is time to make your reservations! As I understand they will release our extra sites the middle of September.
> So for we have:
> proffsionl
> mswalt
> ...


Yeah, there's only a few days left to make your reservation. With it being trade days, all sites will be booked and you won't be able to attend the rally. So you better get your reservations in NOW!

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Last chance...Sites are going to be released on October 1st. If you don't call now and get your spot, you're out of luck. And who knows when the next rally will be.

You need to change your plans and plan on being *there*!
Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

OK -- we got booked ... two nights FRI and SAT ... will be there by FRI 1300hrs ..(hopefully) ...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Heading out this morning. Should arrive mid afternoon.

See y'all there.


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

We'll be heading out late this afternoon (after the kids get out of school). We should be there by 6 (at the latest).


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Good morning everyone,
Well Judy and I will be missing the rally this weekend. My dad passed away, so my plans are all on hold for now. Was looking forward to seeing everyone. Yall have a GREAT WEEKEND ! ! !
Robert


----------



## crawgator (Sep 16, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Robert.


----------



## 2112 (Aug 17, 2011)

I know this is an old thread from last year but how did this rally turn out? Any plans for a 2nd annual Texas Hill Country rally?


----------

